# Beginner Frustration



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I'd say, try the Western saddle and see how it feels. You always wanted to do English, but who knows, maybe you would really take to Western. And yes, IMO, it is a lot easier to canter (and not fall off) in a Western saddle than English.

As another adult woman, I can tell you that there are always going to be little girls who are 10x better than you. Who cares? The important thing to compare yourself is to you, not to them, or anyone else for that matter.

If you're missing a lot of lessons, then yes it's hard to progress. My barn owner said that someone who takes one lesson a week can expect to maintain their abilities, and it takes two lessons a week to really progress. It sounds like you are averaging less than one lesson per week. And people learn at different speeds. If you're not in a rush to accomplish something soon, and you like your lessons and instructor, I'd recommend staying where you are, but maybe trying to get more lessons in?


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

That she says you "get" the horse is a good compliment. 

Nothing wrong with riding western. I think it's great to switch back and forth.

I'm not a natural and I'm not athletic. At all. 

Don't beat yourself up. Try the western. Try another horse. Some otherwise delightful horses have really crummy gaits.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

9 months of weekly lessons is not even 40 lessons. That's not a lot, at all. It's normal for you not to be rocking it yet. Especially the sitting trot. People can ride their whole lives and not understand how to properly sit the trot. There's a reason you aren't expected to sit the trot until 1st or 2nd level in dressage. It's hard and takes athleticism.

You could always switch to western for a month, get your canter out of the way, then go back to english. In the beginning, there's not a tonne of difference anyway. Alternatively, ask your trainer to put you on the lunge line and give you a neck piece or grab strap and canter that way. 

Kids are fearless and don't care about doing things 'right'. Adults are often the opposite. That's why it takes longer as an adult.

Is there any way you can increase lesson frequency? Two lessons a week is a good number for beginners who really want to progress.


----------



## redbadger (Nov 20, 2017)

The most important thing I think in this post is: "I love the horses and really enjoy my lessons."


Everyone is different. There's no handy chart for horse & rider "should be [x] after [y] weeks of lessons". It's more difficult for adults to do certain things because we've had the experience to know that pain, y'know, really hurts, and I think as adults we have this little protective shell of sensibility. It's good (we aren't going to go running up behind a horse singing glory hallelujah), but has its downsides ("oh f*ck I'm going to fall send help", at a walk.) 



Your instructor is likely right that general athleticism is going to help with riding. It doesn't mean you have to be able to do a triathlon every weekend, but activities that engage the core and balance are great for both riding (which also works core and balance! it's all reciprocal) and general existing. I can't jog (haha arthritis  ) but I swim and play hockey and take a weekly yoga class - I feel like all of these help my riding, and my riding helps all of those activities. Yoga in particular has been great for me (ymmv. As above, there is no magic pill for everybody) because it's strength and balance and focus on what my body is doing and how it moves in space, which translates to me, on the horse, moving with the horse in physical space. The idea that you are riding vs. being carried makes a lot of sense - your instructor is telling you that you have the ability and sense to move with the animal. Kids are often fantastic mimics of what growups do or want them to do, but they might not have the physical literacy or ability to understand what they're doing. (for another sport example, around 9 or 10, kids figure out how to 'lift' the puck off the ice for a high shot, but then that's kind of all they do for a while, and not very well, because they don't have the physical strength or dexterity to understand why they're doing it or how to control it.)


Often, it doesn't feel like any progress is being made, at all, but if you can have your instructor take some video at one point, and then take more another month or two later, you might be quite surprised. You might even be surprised by the first video! 



You sound like you're learning - remember, you said you only just started this a year and a half ago, and have had about nine consecutive lesson months tallied up. I'm assuming you mean you haven't ridden before at all, so think about where you started, having no idea how to tack up or lead a horse, how to mount up, adjust the stirrups, ride without flopping around like a starfish, trot without thinking you'll fall ... I bet you've progressed a lot further than you think you have, and you're enjoying it. Do you ever go without stirrups and/or reins? Give it a shot. It's good fun and your legs will hate you at first, but it helps a lot. If you're having trouble with posting the trot, try to think about it in a different way. Sing a song in the right tempo. Sing a song generally. Visualize what it looks like. Ask if you and your instructor can lunge the horse, and watch how she or he moves at each gait. Try something silly. Imagine your legs as noodles, or tree roots, or something else. If you're stuck in a pattern, break it up with something different. Sometimes, if we've been working hard together, my trainer and I go for a trail ride instead of a lesson. (dunno if that's possible for you). 



But really the important part is what you said yourself: you're having fun and making progress. Whether or not it's "enough" is - well, not irrelevant, as it's important to you - but it's very, very subjective. You have some things you feel like you could do better: get some video, see what you're doing, be embarrassed for a little while (like 5-10 minutes is more than enough), take heart in how awesome you look on horseback, and take a new tack (so to speak) about the things you want to work it. Then go have some more fun and keep making progress.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I agree, give the western a try. 

Kids have no sense of their own mortality and often have little fear. That allows them to ride with wild abandon. When they do fall, they bounce better and we adults KNOW that!! Adults have a clear understanding of mortality and injury. This tends to make them a little more careful in when and how to approach a new riding obstacle.

In all honesty, western saddles really are not that much more secure than english, but there are simply easier handholds that are easily found. That said, the actual riding skills are pretty much the same. Much of the real difference is the confidence the rider may feel.

As an adult learning to ride, be happy about the little improvements. Once achieved, they stick with you and you can move to the next obstacle. Some instructors are better at teaching kids and others are better with adults. I used to have students across the age limits. But, now that I am retired, I have slowed done my instruction time, and find that almost all my students are now adults. Some are showing, others just want to be better partners with their trail horses.

I enjoy teaching adults way more, and enjoy every little improvement they achieve. Relax, enjoy the small victories. Move on.....


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

As everyone else said, forget what the kids can do. Don't compare yourself to them. My 13 year old daughter is a better rider than I'll ever be. I'm 48 and yes, I still struggle with a lot of things, and am tired and sore after each lesson. You really haven't been at it that long. If you can, do lessons with groups of adult at your level. It is so much fun, and really takes the pressure off! A good friend of mine is taking lessons in my group, and we love it. We compare discoveries ("hey, guess what, when I engage this muscle, I can sit the canter much better!"), and the pain after each lesson  It's so much less stressful than wanting to ride like the teenage girls do. As others above pointed out, adults want to get it just right whereas kids just do it. If it's wrong, they fix it after. We put a lot of pressure on ourselves to perform. A perfect example is you feeling like you should be cantering by now. 

Yes, it's good to ride both English and Western, but if you really like English (it's my preference), just stick to it. You will develop a good seat. Nothing wrong with trying Western either -- it's all going to add to your skill sets. 

Finally, I wanted to recommend online yoga videos by Adriene (just google her, she's all over YouTube). They're free, vary in length depending on how much time you have, and really help build your core. I like the fact that I can do them whenever, from my own home. I find it has been very helpful. Oh, and I'm not at all naturally athletic either! But Adriene makes it so anyone can follow along. So many of her exercises are useful for riding. 

There are lots of adult riders in here, and we get it! Feel free to share your rides with us. Sometimes it's nice just to know someone else is going through the same thing.


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

Here's what an instructor said to our class : Don't 'should' all over yourselves. We were saying things like, I should be able to do ______(fill in the blank,,,in your case 'canter'....or my horse should be listening to my leg cues by now, etc.,etc, you get the point. 

I've sat and watched lots of kid's lessons back when my Grandson was taking lessons, and none of them were cantering after 5 lessons. He took lessons for ummm, almost a year and he never did canter, and they always said that he was a natural. I'm wondering why in the world the children you see are cantering so soon. Seems way too soon to me. But as others have said, that's neither here nor there as far as your progress is concerned.

It sounds to me like you are having fun , and making progress. Yay! you're a success! Depending on the horse, trotting can be quite difficult! Just do a search on here and see how many,many threads there are on trotting and/or posting. Oh, the frustration of learning to post! 

English or Western is mainly the clothes you wear and the style of saddle and bridle that the horse wears. Balance and basics are balance and basics either way. The Western saddle might feel a bit more secure to you, and if that helps you 'get' the trot, or get to the canter a bit faster, then no harm done, you can go back to English any time, and it might be easier the next time. On the other hand, if you stick with English, then Western should be no problem if and when you want to try that. Unless you are showing specialty classes, or specific disciplines (reining, sorting, English Country PLeasure,,,) the very basics of a balanced seat should apply and that foundation will serve you well if you do later get into a sub-specialty.

Your instructor gave you a huge complement, in that you 'get' the horses. Take that all you cantering little girls! LOL...
Seriously, there's no set 'when'...it's your journey and your timeline and you are getting out there and trying, and having fun in the process. 

Whew, I needed those reminders myself! LOL...I only get to ride/play with/ see my horse about once a week, and get a lesson once every other month if I'm lucky, and I so often 'should' all over myself,,,I have to give myself an attitude adjustment, take a deep breath, focus on enjoying where I am and appreciate the slow progress that I do make. Welcome to the journey. A year and a half is a very short time in your horsemanship journey.

Best Wishes,
Fay


----------



## Sandycat (Apr 7, 2017)

I kind of feel like maybe I should get the canter "out of the way". A few lessons ago, I was riding a different horse. When I asked him to trot he threw a fit and took of cantering. I was pretty scared and thought I was going to fall. (My instructor did, too. She told me later). We made it two laps before I calmed myself enough to get him under control and back to a trot. It really shook my confidence. 

I think about it all the time, and I wonder if I can just try it again safely I can get past it. It was the first time I really felt like I had no control over the horse.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

It may not be your talent for riding at all. Athleticism is so super important in cantering, so you can hold balance with your legs and core and without your hands and reins. You do not want a horse to get defensive because an insecure rider gives a canter aid and then yanks at the rein because they either change their mind or get left behind. Pretty soon, you'll have a horse that displays some very adverse behavior at the canter aids. As long as you can't do up-up-down for two laps each direction, you don't have the physical form to ride a canter comfortably and securely. It's a great idea that you are working on your fitness!

Otherwise, ask yourself why your self-worth is tied to extrinsic measures like this. You may have deeper issues to ponder than "Shouldn't I be cantering by now, too?" In the world of consumerism, this is simply the "Keeping up with the Joneses" effect. 

You could try to sneak in a lesson or two with a different instructor... How many have you worked with?


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Sandycat said:


> I kind of feel like maybe I should get the canter "out of the way". A few lessons ago, I was riding a different horse. When I asked him to trot he threw a fit and took of cantering. I was pretty scared and thought I was going to fall. (My instructor did, too. She told me later). We made it two laps before I calmed myself enough to get him under control and back to a trot. It really shook my confidence.
> 
> I think about it all the time, and I wonder if I can just try it again safely I can get past it. It was the first time I really felt like I had no control over the horse.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yes, it sounds like you just need to have some successful canters. To some extent, I agree with mmshiro's comment that fitness is important, but if you are on a reliable lesson horse, a canter shouldn't be a big deal. Sometimes we make it a bigger deal than it really is. When I overthink stuff, I lose the rhythm of the horse and fall apart. It's hard for me not to analyze all the time because I'm a very analytical person by nature, but I find it's best if I just feel the horse moving and let my body follow. It's hard to explain in words, but it's like I'm visualizing my ride in my mind and letting it happen rather than thinking my legs should be here, my hands should be here, etc. etc. I just kind of follow the movements of the horse, and stay loose and flexible enough to go with it. Once you can do that a few times without thinking too much about it, you can start making small adjustments to perfect it. So now, when I canter and my coach tells me to move a part of my body, I can usually do so without losing the rhythm. 

Is there a horse in the barn that has a pretty slow, easy canter? I've cantered probably a dozen horses now, and they have vastly different movement, some far more easy to sit than others.


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

Definitely give the western saddle a go. Many of us ride english and western so you can flip between the two. Squeezing in an extra lesson whenever you can will help, as will doing other things like pilates to get you in better physical shape. We all wish we had the flexibility and endurance we had as young girls, but as your trainer pointed out you are actually learning to ride, not just a passenger going around and around. Try to strike a balance between staying in your head to think about leg position etc, and learning to relax and not think so much. You'll get there!


----------



## elkdog (Nov 28, 2016)

There's a lot of little girls that ride better than I do. There's a little girl down the road here and I think she lives on that horse. She sure does sit on it good! Every time I drive by, she's out riding her horse. Maybe she gives lessons???


----------



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

First of all, I want to say that I _totally_ understand what you're going through! 

I am not going to give you a rundown of my riding career and progresses from the past 10 years as that is way too much to write on a Sunday night when I should be doing some chores to kick start the week... lol. 

Anyways, about 9 months ago I decided to pursue my goal of going from "rider" to professional trainer. Let me tell you.. I was not prepared for how long it takes to do it right! I get so extremely frustrated with myself. I've started coming to terms with it a little more now, but I honestly thought that a self taught rider could become a legitimate, professional trainer in one year. Haha!!!! And I ride about 3-4 days a week, spend about 4-5 hours per day at the barn. I work anywhere from 2-4 horses a day. 

It takes so much time to do it right. Yeah, you could be loping on a horse in a matter of weeks but that doesn't mean you're doing it correctly. You'd be surprised how much you can learn at the walk and trot that carries over to the lope (canter). If you're really wanting to progress quicker, I would recommend lessons 2x a week. Think about it... what other hobby could you really progress in by doing it once a week for 30-45 mins at a time? 

If you do want to get the lope out of the way and learn a feel for it, then trying a Western saddle may not be a bad idea. An ill fitting saddle of any discipline can make the lope very uncomfortable however. I have a couple cheap saddles to this day I really don't like to lope in. 

I will recommend asking your instructor to lunge the horse the first couple of times you lope. That way you can get a feel of the gait without feeling the need to control the speed, stop, steer, etc. And your instructor should make sure the horse you ride has a comfortable, consistent gait. 

But really, all that aside, the most important thing is you're enjoying the horses and the lessons! I am not going to tell you not to compare yourself to others only because that would make a hypocrite... but I will say that it takes time and a lot of it. I guarantee that any great rider you see has spent YEARS in the saddle, probably practicing daily under instruction of someone with more experience.


----------



## Shortyhorses4me (Jun 17, 2018)

I would encourage you to try a few lessons in a western saddle and feel that it's ok to switch it up and go back and forth. I've been riding english but recently have been doing lessons on a younger horse that is being trained in western. I still prefer the english saddle, but while learning canter it's been nice to have the western saddle, it keeps you in a bit more. I'm also mid thirties and have been taking lessons once a week for about 9 months. The best advice I get is it's more about relaxing than anything. If you try a western saddle and are able to do more gaits, then you'll be more aware of what to do when in an english saddle I would think.


----------



## humanartrebel1020 (Nov 12, 2018)

You may be a little behind. I feel like her advice on athleticism really is true. Depends what your looking for, are you looking to own a horse one day and go easy hacking, or would you like sometimes to do jumps eventually?? You must be body conscious. Please wear a protective vest. Its always up to you how fast you want to progress. Weekly lessons in your ninth month you should be jumping and doing exercises personalized by your instructor.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

You can try out the Western saddle, nothing wrong with it. I was the opposite; I started out Western, then switched to English. 

As for the cantering, see if you can canter on a lunge line for the first few times...that may help you and build your confidence. 

Keep up the good work; all that matters is that you ENJOY it. Try the Western, if you don't like it, you can always switch back to the English. With the Western you may feel a bit more contained in it, & it will help you with your confidence. It took me awhile to get used to not having a horn when I switched to English! You switching to a Western saddle may give you the confidence boost you need.  Then when you switch back, you'll feel much better.

If you are concerned that you aren't progressing enough (even though it's not a race!) maybe try taking lessons 2x a week; I always felt like 1 a week wasn't enough when I was first starting out, but it was all I could do.

Don't worry about those other riders either - it's not a competition! Don't beat yourself up!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Sandycat said:


> I kind of feel like maybe I should get the canter "out of the way". A few lessons ago, I was riding a different horse. When I asked him to trot he threw a fit and took of cantering. I was pretty scared and thought I was going to fall. (My instructor did, too. She told me later). We made it two laps before I calmed myself enough to get him under control and back to a trot. It really shook my confidence.
> 
> I think about it all the time, and I wonder if I can just try it again safely I can get past it. It was the first time I really felt like I had no control over the horse.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



This is a time when lunge lessons are so valuable. I was an adult "re-rider" and when I had my first real canter in years, it was on a lunge, so all I thought about was my own body, not steering or rating the horse's speed. I think I stayed on the lunge to canter for a couple of months before I was ready to go off on my own.


I'd agree that it's a good time to ask your instructor to help you get it "out of the way." That way if you are on a horse that takes off then you have some muscle memory and confidence to handle it. Your instructor may need you to be in a private lesson to have enough space and time to do this, but I think it would be really worthwhile for a couple of lessons to focus on starting to understand the rhythm and feel of the canter on a couple of different horses.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Going to definitely second the lunge line suggestion. Try it in the Western saddle, on the lunge line. Just hang on to the horn and RELAX! The instructor will keep the horse moving at the right pace and you can just feel the motion.

If I were teaching you... I'd have you keep at it, working with you for a bit each lesson, and after a few sessions, see if you can canter without holding on to the horn. If you can do that, you can try some canter on your own. And once you're more comfortable with that, you can go back to the English saddle.

You can change saddles for a while and still be learning "English." Switching saddles back again, once you're more comfortable, really isn't a big deal.


----------



## Chickkiedoll (Nov 1, 2018)

SteadyOn said:


> Going to definitely second the lunge line suggestion. Try it in the Western saddle, on the lunge line. Just hang on to the horn and RELAX! The instructor will keep the horse moving at the right pace and you can just feel the motion.
> 
> If I were teaching you... I'd have you keep at it, working with you for a bit each lesson, and after a few sessions, see if you can canter without holding on to the horn. If you can do that, you can try some canter on your own. And once you're more comfortable with that, you can go back to the English saddle.
> 
> You can change saddles for a while and still be learning "English." Switching saddles back again, once you're more comfortable, really isn't a big deal.


I SO need to do this!! I am not going to ride in English tack, but I need the practice posting properly. I suck at it, especially on a large horse with a big trot.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

BTW, I came back to riding at 33 after 16 years off. I wasn't starting from scratch by any means, as I had ridden a lot as a kid and teen, and had owned a couple of horses.

And you know what? Canter was SO HARD, coming back. And I wasn't trying to do it for the first time in my life!! It took many rides before I felt like I could canter without being on the lunge line, desperately clutching the saddle. And when I did canter independently, it was absolutely awful. Thumping seat every stride, reins going tight-slack tight-slack... Horse falling on the forehand and slipping back into trot. Steering was more like "careening." It took several more months to canter more effectively, and even now, three and a half years later and several hundred more hours of riding...

I'm still developing my canter seat. But whereas before it felt absolutely impossible, I can now canter around without stirrups and feel reasonably secure and not like I'm going to go flying off. And this is all on the same horse!!!

It's totally fine to have a hell of a time getting it -- especially starting in your mid-30s! Don't beat yourself up and never, EVER compare yourself to kids! Kids are made of rubber and they follow motion better, have less weight to deal with, and don't care if they fall off.


----------



## karens1039 (Mar 26, 2018)

I understand how you feel. I did not start riding until I turned 60. I take lessons (English) twice a week and recently purchased my first horse. I still do not canter and I use a pommel strap most of the time when I trot. My trainer says I will know when I am ready to let go of the strap. I do not think I should try the canter until then (I have cantered a couple times by accident, at least I did not fall off). I have thought about this a lot and I enjoy my horse and riding, usually that is good enough but sometime I do get frustrated with my lack of progress.


----------



## redbadger (Nov 20, 2017)

Chickkiedoll said:


> I SO need to do this!! I am not going to ride in English tack, but I need the practice posting properly. I suck at it, especially on a large horse with a big trot.



When I was asking about posting trot, my instructor quoted me what Jackie Kennedy (Onassis) said - that it took her something like seven years to learn to post the trot properly. And, maybe it doesn't take everyone quite that long, but her point was that it's difficult for a lot of people. (She said that musicians and singers tend to catch on a little quicker, because they have that sense of rhythm for the one-two tempo.)


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

I am just wondering, with your lessons once a week and spread out over time, did you practice in-between lessons? For me, at least, if I were to just ride once a week, I would get nowhere fast. I need to practice, practice practice. 40 rides spread out that much would not be conducive to advancing very fast. Of course, I am almost twice as old as you so maybe I just "forget?"


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Sandycat said:


> *I kind of feel like maybe I should get the canter "out of the way"*. A few lessons ago, I was riding a different horse. When I asked him to trot he threw a fit and took of cantering. I was pretty scared and thought I was going to fall. (My instructor did, too. She told me later). We made it two laps before I calmed myself enough to get him under control and back to a trot. It really shook my confidence.
> 
> I think about it all the time, and I wonder if I can just try it again safely I can get past it. It was the first time I really felt like I had no control over the horse.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Okay. This is not good advice, not at all, but you may be right. I ride western btw.



Trigger bolted on me once when we'd had him only a month or so. I had never ridden, in my adult life, faster than a trot and then I was terrible. I also rode a western roping saddle with stirrups so short a jockey would be wondering WTH I was thinking (I'm 5'9"). Trigs was bouncing me right out of the saddle... I couldn't shut him down, didn't know the one rein stop, how to do the circles to bring him back to me... and in truth, I bailed because he was heading for the fence, the feed troughs, and the bass boats beyond. I was coming out of the saddle anyway - so I chose my place of falling. I got wadded up. Wadded. up.



That scared the bejesus out of me. I stayed scared of anything but a sedate walk, I rode Superman or Leroy after that, and I wouldn't touch Trigger for another year.


Then I decided to suck it up and learn to ride and ride HIM, and that's a whole 'nuther story and I'm not going to tell it here.



I got the canter out of the way in a roping arena, sorta on accident, back in the spring. He wanted to keep speeding up when JH, who was then helping me, rode up and had Sarge pace us... Trigger got faster. Sarge got faster. Trigger got a little faster... Sarge sped up... and they wanted to race. Rather than fight him, I got a deep seat, and I will not lie - I had a death grip on the back of the saddle so I didn't get out of rhythm with him and start to bounce. It. was. amazing. It was also in a controlled area - no trees to rake me off on, even on accident, no fences, no dogs, no feed troughs.


I couldn't stop smiling and giggling. My confidence went up and with it, my nerves went down, and with that improved confidence and increased control in the saddle, Trigger reflected that back at me.



Then this summer, I got brave and on a ride with a group of rowdy cowboy country kids, Trigger and I kept pace with them at hard runs on feed roads and across pastures. 



Confidence went up some more. Yes I'm still hanging on to the Cheyenne roll. NOT GONNA LIE. But now I ride with the stirrups almost out as far as they'll go on my saddle. I have a barrel saddle - you have a better Oh Crap Handle (Horn) if you need it, and mine has the rawhide Cheyenne roll on the cantle so my fingers fit in the indentions perfectly.


I let the brakes off him Friday evening on a cattle trail and we rushed a pesky nosy cow that had been stalking us and the two girls I ride with. 



I'm getting better every time, and someday I won't have to hang on to the saddle... I already rarely use the horn for anything. That's for holding a horn bag with water and snacks on longer rides.


I will say this: It's not the gallop/canter/lope that was scaring me, now that I've done it a few times. It was that rough bouncy trot my horse has and it is arguably the most bouncy trot of any horse on the face of the planet. That and his transitions are rough. They can get you loose in the saddle if you aren't expecting it. Ah, but that gallop of his... smooth as glass. Its absolute joy to experience it. And... I know what to expect now, and now that I got the scary Anything Faster Than a Trot out of the way, confidence is soaring and I'm far more relaxed and emotionally quiet and in control when we ride, but I also trust him more and more and he trusts me more and more.


So. TL;dr: Try western, try a saddle with a deep seat if you can. And maybe yeah. Break that ceiling of being scared of the canter. Maybe. With supervision and also don't try it alone. Be sure you have someone there to help if you get in a pickle or worse, get hurt.


----------



## P&P_Equestrian (Nov 14, 2018)

*Switching styles & some instructional videos*

Yes, you should switch to Western!

When I started riding a few years ago I began with English style, and, like you, I had a lot of difficulties. However, once I switched to riding Western, I did a lot better. Riding in the Western saddle gives you much more confidence, especially with cantering. 
Check out some of our instructional videos that can further assist you with advancing you're riding skills.

Privileged and Plaid Equestrian YouTube Channel


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

There is a world of difference between riding a horse that is upset, and cantering on and on, too fast for you, and out of control. 



verses


a horse that is warmed up, soft and relaxed, as are you, who is just trotting along and then 'tipped' forward into a soft canter, such that you hardly notice the change and your attitude is not of total fear of being out of control.


Same gait, different experience.


Lunge line lessons can be very helpful. However, sometimes the smaller circle of the lunge line makes a rider feel more affected by centrifugal force. Do hang on to a strap, or the fork of the saddle, not the horn. 





Also, when I had no access to any other riding other than a weekly lesson, my riding skill did not advice much at all. But, when I started taking TWO lessons a week, I got a lot better! Try doubling up on your lessons, sometimes. This way you can repeat your victories SOON after having them.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Yeah, I'm with @*Tiny* . I get that a lot of riders start cantering on a lunge line, but those tight circles are hard for the rider and the horse. My instructor starts with cantering a few straight strides on the long side of the arena (riders ask for the canter on the turn so the horse gets the right lead). Maybe 8-10 strides, depending on the horse, and then back to a trot. Easy peasy, confidence building, and you're going straight, not trying to balance on a circle. 

I really do think it is largely psychological. Kids don't think about it, they just ride it out. Adults overthink these things. Last June, I went to Rome and did a 7 hour trail ride. 7 hours! I knew it might be a lot for me, but it was a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity, and I figured I'd better seize it! I was alone with the guide, and told her I could w/t/c, but not jump or gallop. After a couple of hours, my guide decided I could gallop. She turned (it was just the two of us all day) and asked if I was ready to try a gallop through a huge field. Too embarrassed to say no, and probably a little psyched up by the fact that things had been going so well, I said "sure!" And we were off. I galloped. Through a field. In the outskirts of Rome on a horse I'd never met. And it was fine! I was fine. My point is that my guide's confidence in my ability to sit through it was enough to make me believe I could. I'm not saying it was pretty, but I never felt like I was going to fall, never felt in danger, and completely trusted my horse and guide. 

It's not easy to canter well, no. But I wouldn't put it off too much if I were you, because you can't work on it unless you do it! A few strides at each lesson, build up from there. Soon it will be no big deal. Maybe not perfect! But not something you get worried about. Start on an easy horse to canter. There is a big difference between horses at the canter, just like the trot. Start with a horse that has a smooth canter, and good brakes. Work your way up from there.


----------



## MyChestnutMare (Aug 20, 2018)

do whatever works for you! If you really want to ride English, then you absolutely should! I would however suggest cantering first time in a western saddle on a lunge line, as you won't have to worry about anything- just getting used to the horse's movement. After you are comfortable in a western saddle, then you can take what you have learned and switch back to English. If you end up really liking western, then there should be no pressure to switch back! Just have fun, don't worry about other people. You are doing great!


----------



## Alyssa1318 (Nov 15, 2018)

It wouldn't hurt to try Western in a couple lessons.

But, here's the thing, I grew up English, hunter/jumper. When I get in a western saddle, I don't like it and actually feel less safe than in English. With English, I enjoy the closer contact to the horse. It's hard to explain, it just feels "tighter" and more solid for me. At one barn I was at for a while, it was a lot of trail riders and more Western people. And they had a rule that everyone going on trails off property had to be in a Western saddle, especially since one of the trainers fell off in an English saddle during a trail ride.

But for me, I simply said "no way" because I did not feel safe at all in Western and didn't enjoy it. So I was the only one out there in my little English saddle. And for me, that works fine, because I sit bucks and usually do a good job of having velcro butt haha. (Granted, I definitely had to put some saddle cushions on the saddle because English definitely hurts your butt on a long trail ride much quicker).

Now, I think it's important to learn both as it makes you more versatile. As I'm older, sure, I'll trot and canter a more easy and smooth going horse in a Western saddle. But if you hand be a faster, peppy TB for example, there's no way in hell I'll canter in the Western lol. 

Anyway, I think it took me about 6 months to start cantering, one lesson a week. BUT I was only 10 years old, and you are very nimble and young and fearless at that age. I can assure you it probably wasn't the prettiest picture back then haha. 

I rode for years, but I didn't actually become a "good" rider until I was about 15 years old, and that was with about 5 years under my belt. And the reason was, is because I started working at a barn so I could ride many times during the week. Once I started riding multiple times each week, boy did I progress much faster.

So I really think that's the only issue here. You just gotta ride more  Once I was riding multiple times a week, by age 16 I was doing gymnastics in hunter/jumper with 3 foot oxers at the end with a completely solid seat, along with now being able to sit bucks and other issues that would arise, and it's when I finally got my "velcro butt" seat. 

If you really like English, even after you try the Western, definitely stick with it if it speaks to you! If you want to get to cantering faster, then start riding more. You could even consider doing a partial lease on a safe horse if you can't afford that many lessons (only do the canter in the lesson when the trainer thinks you're ready). Also, riding without stirrups will also help strengthen your seat faster, along with your balance and build your muscle faster. A good rule of thumb when you're learning (for me, personally), is trying to do 5-10 minutes of no stirrup work at least twice a week in the beginning of a ride (as long as you are strong and balanced enough not to fall off). When first trying this, it might be good to have your trainer see if you are ready and to have you on a lunge line to do no stirrup work for the first couple times. WARNING, you will be sore!!


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

I know this sounds a bit.. rude but the lightbulb moment my friend had was when her instructor told her to uh... do the naughty grind in the saddle, in TIME with the horse. She went from bouncing around to velcro butt in about 3 minutes as she took the advice literally and it worked. You _don't_ just sit there. You are to be supple but NOT relaxed as in potato relaxed. Literally RIDE the motion. Sorry pretty crude but it is the only advice I've seen work wonders in less than 5 minutes bahaha. Also what helped me back in the day was learning active relaxation. Even at a walk - remind yourself every 15seconds to check if you are relaxed, your legs hanging heavy. Then try practice it in sitting trot. It really helped my seat a lot. I ride English and don't have the option of Western. GL enjoy it


----------



## Sandycat (Apr 7, 2017)

I finally cantered! On purpose! Last week my stable had an open ride for some of the students. It wasn't really a class, we were able to work on whatever we wanted and just had some fun, but one of the instructors were there to make sure no one got hurt. 

We were all talking before the ride anout my whole canter situation. The instructor pretty much said that I was going to canter that day. She wouldn't take no for an answer! Lol She's a friend of mine, and I trust her. 

So she put me in a western saddle on the easiest horse to canter on. Toward the end of the ride, she had me go in the round pen and with the entire ride cheering me on, I got into a canter! And I didn't fall off, I also couldn't stop smiling. [emoji2] Everyone said I actually looked pretty good for my first time.

Not sure if I'm ready to try it in English yet, but I do want to do it again! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Londonfields (Nov 17, 2017)

That's great, congratulations! It's a fabulous feeling, isn't it?


----------



## Volvo (Feb 11, 2019)

No wonder, kids don't know what to be afraid of. In fact I'm an adult rider myself but i was pretty 'fearless' in the beginning. I didn't know what I had to be afraid of. But after a few incidents' I was super scared.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

That's great!! Good for you! Can only go up from here!


----------



## Sandycat (Apr 7, 2017)

Thanks! I'm excited because in about a month there's a clinic happening at the stable. They are letting me use my favorite horse (he's not even a lesson horse, but does trail rides) in the clinic. To help me prepare, I've been able to ride him in my lesson and twice more each week.

I think riding three days a week should really improve my riding! Not to mention what I'll learn in the clinic. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

That's great. I think that once I've cantered a horse a few times, I feel more secure about cantering THAT horse. It doesn't mean I won't feel really anxious about it for a different horse. 



Now that I am leasing a hrose, and ride ONLY him, I know his canter is fine. I don't stress about it quite as much. That does not mean I am totally carefree about it. I just have to push through a bit of internal resistance. You do to.


Also, if you have yet to fall off, that may be another reason you are a bit stuck. You know it can happen, but you have not experienced that it can happen, and you can get up and walk away without any real injury, the intense fear of it can hold you back. I'm not recommending that you go out and fall off, only that you may find if and when it happens, AFTER you get over the initial shock, that you may actually feel a certain freedom . Yes, you don't want it to happen again, but you now know that it isn't the end of the world.


I rode some as a kid, then started lessons at 41. I remember feeling out of control SO often. It's a hard feeling to deal with, but it is just a FEELING. It will not cripple you, and it doesn't last. Feelings are fleeting. They feel real, but they are not reality, they are only how you react to what you percieve is reality. "I feel scared, but that does not mean this is a truly scary or dangerous situation. I just feel that way, for now".


----------



## Sandycat (Apr 7, 2017)

It's funny because although I've not ridden this horse very much before, I feel very comfortable and confident on him. It must be because I have known him for two years, and I groom and love on him at least two days a week. I've taken him him for walks (like a dog) and have done a lot of groundwork with him. Since he wasn't a lesson horse, I've done everything but ride him! [emoji38]

I have fallen off once, off a pony at a trot. My first thought when I hit the ground was that it wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be! Granted that pony was like 13hh, and the horse I'm riding now is at least 16hh. 

That little canter I did also really helped my confidence at the trot. Now I'm much more relaxed trotting because I feel like if my horse decided to canter instead I could ride through it. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

